# Canadian bacon



## pc farmer (Jan 12, 2017)

My parents were out of CB and wanted me to make some for them.   I just had to, I am a great son.

Cured with TQ and brown sugar.  Cured for 14 days. Dried for 3 days in the fridge then smoked.

Here it is ready for the smoker.



Warm smoking with pitmasters blend.

This is bout 1/2 way threw.  5-6 hours.





11 hours I pulled them.   Great color.  I am pleased.



Rested in the fridge for 4 days then sliced tonight.






I am still cold smoking my Cb with the black forest seasoning.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 12, 2017)

That looks awesome . Great color inside and out . I like to put mine in 5 inch roll netting and hang to smoke . I do 14 days in the cure but only dry over night . Next time I'm gonna dry in fridge like yours . I take mine to 145 IT . I like the extra dry time Looks great  !

Chop


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 12, 2017)

[email protected] looks better than mine.

Beautiful colour.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 12, 2017)

Awesome cure and smoke!  Great slicing as well.  

Mom and dad should be proud!


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 12, 2017)

chopsaw said:


> That looks awesome . Great color inside and out . I like to put mine in 5 inch roll netting and hang to smoke . I do 14 days in the cure but only dry over night . Next time I'm gonna dry in fridge like yours . I take mine to 145 IT . I like the extra dry time Looks great  !
> 
> Chop



Like this.  I hand tied this.  I am still working on my CB.


----------



## whistech (Jan 12, 2017)

WOW, that is some beautiful Canadian bacon!     Great job.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 12, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> [email protected] looks better than mine.
> 
> Beautiful colour.




Thanks




CrankyBuzzard said:


> Awesome cure and smoke!  Great slicing as well.
> 
> Mom and dad should be proud!



Mom just texted me.   They love it.  Mission accomplished.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 12, 2017)

If momma is happy, all is well!

Points for the process and a happy mother!


----------



## hardcookin (Jan 12, 2017)

Adam that's some great looking CB! Thumbs Up


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 12, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> If momma is happy, all is well!
> 
> Points for the process and a happy mother!



Thanks for the points.  Not worthy thou


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 12, 2017)

hardcookin said:


> Adam that's some great looking CB! Thumbs Up



Thanks.   And for the points


----------



## b-one (Jan 12, 2017)

that's tasty looking!


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 12, 2017)

b-one said:


> that's tasty looking!



Thanks.   I didn't taste it.  Gave it away.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 13, 2017)

Good looking CB Adam!

I always hot smoke mine to 145, next time I may try cold smoking it.

Nice Q-view!








   Al


----------



## xray (Jan 13, 2017)

That looks awesome!


----------



## tropics (Jan 13, 2017)

Adam That is some of the nicest CB I have seen! When you said warm smoking what was the temp? points

Richie


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 13, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Good looking CB Adam!
> 
> I always hot smoke mine to 145, next time I may try cold smoking it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Al.   I warm smoked these, not cold smoke.


Xray said:


> That looks awesome!


Thanks Xray


tropics said:


> Adam That is some of the nicest CB I have seen! When you said warm smoking what was the temp? points
> 
> Richie


The sun was out and really brought the color out in the pics.   I was at 100 for a few hours then bumped to 130 ish.


----------



## tropics (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanks that did take some great color.

Richie


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 13, 2017)

Nice, I have to try that...... Man the list is getting long....... I can't wait until Spring break.....


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 13, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Like this. I hand tied this. I am still working on my CB





c farmer said:


> Like this. I hand tied this. I am still working on my CB.


Nice job on the hand tie . I buy the roll netting , cut the loins in thirds , cure then into the net . Looks like a mini ham . I love curing loins , so I get excited when I see a post on it . Hope it's ok if I post a pic ,, 













1009161431a.jpg



__ chopsaw
__ Oct 12, 2016


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 13, 2017)

chopsaw said:


> Nice job on the hand tie . I buy the roll netting , cut the loins in thirds , cure then into the net . Looks like a mini ham . I love curing loins , so I get excited when I see a post on it . Hope it's ok if I post a pic ,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 14, 2017)

Nice looking CB Adam! Your parents are going to enjoy that!


----------



## smokin jay (Jan 14, 2017)

Looks fantastic Adam!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 14, 2017)

Awesome thread & CB Adam !   Thumbs Up


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 14, 2017)

Looks delicious![emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 16, 2017)

Beautiful !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I don't know how some of these Beauties Elude me so well !!

Awesome CB, Adam!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 16, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Nice looking CB Adam! Your parents are going to enjoy that!


Thanks Case.   They had some turkey clubs with it.   They sure do like it.


Smokin Jay said:


> Looks fantastic Adam!





WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Awesome thread & CB Adam !





Smokin Peachey said:


> Looks delicious![emoji]128077[/emoji]


Thanks guys.


Bearcarver said:


> Beautiful !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could think of a reason but I wont say.   HA.

Thanks for helping me get started curing.   I cant stop now.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 18, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Thanks Case.   They had some* turkey clubs* with it.   They sure do like it.


Turkey "Clubs"??

We've used Bow & Arrow and Shotgun here.

Never went for Turkeys with Clubs.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





       
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## masondixon (Jan 18, 2017)

That's impressive! Your right, the color is fantastic. [emoji]128079[/emoji]


----------



## driedstick (Jan 19, 2017)

Dang it Farmer!!! Looks like you nailed it,,, I am going to have to try this after I get done with this bacon thing I got going on. 







DS


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 19, 2017)

MasonDixon said:


> That's impressive! Your right, the color is fantastic. [emoji]128079[/emoji]



Thanks.   Just think, I gave it all away.    Ha




driedstick said:


> Dang it Farmer!!! Looks like you nailed it,,, I am going to have to try this after I get done with this bacon thing I got going on.
> 
> :points:
> 
> DS



Thanks DS.   With bellys so expensive here we eat cb instead.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 19, 2017)

chopsaw said:


> Nice job on the hand tie . I buy the roll netting , cut the loins in thirds , cure then into the net . Looks like a mini ham . I love curing loins , so I get excited when I see a post on it . Hope it's ok if I post a pic ,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What sized netting do you buy?


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 19, 2017)

farmer , I buy the 5 1/2 " It's  tight , but I like the way it comes out . 

Chop


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 19, 2017)

Your CB looks delicious Adam.

Nice job.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 19, 2017)

chopsaw said:


> farmer , I buy the 5 1/2 " It's  tight , but I like the way it comes out .
> 
> Chop



Thanks.  I need to get some that size.






redheelerdog said:


> Your CB looks delicious Adam.
> 
> Nice job.  Thumbs Up    Thumbs Up



Thanks sir.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 20, 2017)

CF, Professional looking CB sir !


----------



## bellaru (Jan 20, 2017)

Looks great!  

Good job


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 20, 2017)

CrazyMoon said:


> CF, Professional looking CB sir !




Thanks CM. I don't know about the professional part thou.   Lol.  Just try to do my best.





Bellaru said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Good job



Thank you.


----------

